# Help with identifying a mountain dew bottle



## cherise (Feb 19, 2012)

i spy a mountain dew bottle on the left in the picture...anyone have any idea of what year it could be around & what it is worth??
 thanks for any info...


----------



## Anthonicia (Feb 19, 2012)

Do you have any idea how rare those are?  It's a paper label ndnr from about 1968 or so.  Not many have survived and its worth a good $300 on a conservative estimate.  They book for $1000 and I would pay a good amount for one because u don't see them very often at all.  If u have a chance to buy it then do it now.


----------



## cherise (Feb 19, 2012)

really..?...i am not going to say how much he is asking for it.....


----------



## cherise (Feb 19, 2012)

until i can buy it ...lol


----------



## Anthonicia (Feb 19, 2012)

Where am I when these people decide to sell treasure for nothing?  I always have to near retail.


----------



## Anthonicia (Feb 19, 2012)

Actually think the year was 66.  It was right after Pepsi acquired mountain dew and was apart of the first trial no deposit no return bottles.  This is all off memory and no reference.  If I'm wrong I'm not off by very much.  Morbius knows everything word for word on these things.  Hope u get it, good luck.


----------



## carobran (Feb 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: cherise
> 
> i spy a mountain dew bottle on the left in the picture...anyone have any idea of what year it could be around & what it is worth??
> thanks for any info...


 How do you see that?Its just kind of a red,green,brown blur on my monitor.


----------



## ncbred (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't see that bottle in either guide.  Looks as if it has a pig in that pic.  The regular paper labels NDNR's in the guide didn't have pigs.  The foil labels did.  I'm pretty sure this version with the pig sold at the Mebane auction this past August for over $300.  Good find and I would be all over that.


----------



## Anthonicia (Feb 20, 2012)

It has a pig on it.  Looks to me to be the laughing pig post Pepsi style.  Think I have seen the other one your mentioning Dustin.  Never even had the chance to buy either.


----------



## Anthonicia (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's the book listing for the only ndnr in it.  It's the premiere hillbilly bottle book too, so u really have a prize.


----------



## cherise (Feb 20, 2012)

it is more like the one on the left...only there is some writing on white part on the top of the label...no done deal yet on it...


----------



## cherise (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Anthonicia (Feb 20, 2012)

Is that wall lined with bottles?  Take it whoever's house that is they should know what they have here.  Only complaints I have about the bottle are its crooked label and crease.  Don't believe its fake, but it would be pretty easy nowadays to print out a paper label that looks like the foil label pictured in the price guide there.

 Of course I'd say its authenticity is at about 85% with me.  Can't ever trust people when money is involved.


----------



## cherise (Feb 20, 2012)

i did kinda ask questions...seems all the bottles came from a grandparents house...i guess for $25.00 bucks i am not out much if it is a fake....


----------



## cherise (Feb 26, 2012)

got the bottle yesterday...


----------



## ncbred (Feb 26, 2012)

Kind of strange that the bottle is clear instead of green.  Nice find though.


----------

